# STOLEN BIKE IN PARIS



## Velo-dream (Jan 9, 2017)

if you should ever come up to this bike, please let me know

it was yesterday stolen in paris 

my french bike friends, asked me to communicate  about it

many thanks

P.S colour can already been changed !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 9, 2017)

Serial Number??


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 9, 2017)

Pretty distinctive frame!  It almost looks like a New Mail from 1892.  what is it?


----------



## IngoMike (Jan 9, 2017)

They did your friends a favor, that bike needed to be rescued from that color and those parts..........


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 10, 2017)

I never see bikes that cool when I'm in Paris [emoji13].   99% are painted black and are very fugly....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KingSized HD (Jan 10, 2017)

That's funny, all the bikes I saw in Paris were a silvery brown...


 

Seriously, sorry about your friend's bike.


----------



## morton (Jan 11, 2017)

All bike thieves must hang!


----------



## Velo-dream (Jan 12, 2017)

it was bike once made for the movie "THE CRACKS"


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 12, 2017)

Greg Barron in Alameda, CA USA made some similar bikes for Euro Disney:
http://highwheel.com/antique_replicas/1891new_mail.htm

Is this the movie?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0062830/mediaviewer/rm1254594304


----------



## Jrodarod (Jan 12, 2017)

*
The only bike I remember seeing at Perris Lake was on the track...*


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 12, 2017)

Most likely another terrorist act!!  They must be stopped!


----------



## Velo-dream (Jan 13, 2017)

yes, this the movie


----------



## Velo-dream (Jan 13, 2017)

yes , this is the movie with Bourvil


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 13, 2017)

This bike appears in the bridge scene where the racers tires deflate from the tacks in the road?


----------

